

Ask HN: Is there a FAQ/Guideline on co-founder shares/contracts? - wuschel

Hi there,<p>I am thinking about boarding a freshly founded company that is about to launch its prototype product into the cruel market.<p>While I do not belong to the 0day crew, I will be the second full-time person dedicated his life blood to the project. The project has been going on since quite some time, has formed a legal entity and got a very good deal for 15% of its shares.<p>Most likely, there are not going to be hires, so I will be responsible for a good deal of the initial development of the company.<p>Could you point me to recources where I could read about experiences in fixing founder&#x2F;co-founder&#x2F;first employees contract?<p>Where are the foreseen and unforeseen pitfalls when joining a startup (except tricky contracts a la loss of shares when leaving the company, 11 year old founders, werewolf team members, etc)?<p>Commiting to a startup full-time is not like working in a real company, and I would clearly leave other opportunities that are linked to my background on the table. As such, I would like to get a fair deal - and to get this, I need data for comparison or any shared experiences.<p>I thought about making an anonymous Google spreadsheet questionaire with a couple of parameters to choose and gather some data - and get some first hand hints here (=<p>Cheers!
======
eddyparkinson
Shares & Cliff Vesting: I liked this one:
[http://www.businessinsider.com.au/everything-you-need-to-
kno...](http://www.businessinsider.com.au/everything-you-need-to-know-about-
cliff-vesting-2011-5)

~~~
wuschel
Thank you very much. That was a good kick-off into this difficult topic.

